

A Meadow in the Ocean with 'Flowers' Everywhere - dthal
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2012/12/17/167469845/suddenly-theres-a-meadow-in-the-ocean-with-flowers-everywhere

======
thret
Strangest Weather On Earth: Arctic Blooms!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Ed9Il2qSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5Ed9Il2qSw)

------
cb18
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=068AFYvd58E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=068AFYvd58E)

